# Backup Products



## afulton (Jul 8, 2011)

What products do you currently have backups of?  (only die hard makeup lovers would understand 






)


  	I'll share first:
  	Viva Glam VI SE l/s
  	SatinTaupe e/s
  	Emancipation l/g
  	Golden Lariat MSF
  	Vanilla pigment
  	Naked pigment
  	Utterly Discreet l/g


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 8, 2011)

I try really hard not to back things up because I have proven to myself that I don't "run through" makeup quickly enough to really warrant it.  For example, I have a backup of Sex Ray l/g from the Lure collection that is still BNIB.  At one time I couldn't get enough of it, now not so much.  Currently I only have backups of Mystery Kohl Power.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 8, 2011)

Caqui, Krazy Kahuna lipglass, Hibiscus lipstick, Mehr lipstick, Marine Life blush and Feline eyeliner...all by Mac, of course.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 9, 2011)

Current Backup Are:

  	Marquise D' l/s
  	Emancipation l/g
  	Secret Identity l/g
  	Viva Glam Gaga #1 l/g
  	Spirit & Soul l/g

  	Missed these Items the first time so I will be purchasing multiplies when the are re promoted . . .

  	Feline e/l
  	Mac Brush 226


----------



## afulton (Jul 9, 2011)

A vote here for Feline eye kohl too!  Every time Feline is repromoted I always get two.  


BeautyByLele said:


> Current Backup Are:
> 
> Marquise D' l/s
> Emancipation l/g
> ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 9, 2011)

Feline
  	Sassy Grass e/s


  	I don't back up often when I do it's because its super unique or something that I will run through.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 18, 2011)

Feline Kohl Power
Mystery Kohl Power
Studio Lights Concealer in "Smoothspice" (I have 2 left out of 3)
Beautyburst e/s x 3 (From the Barbie Loves Mac collection)
Parrot e/s
Sunny By Nature MSF


----------

